# How do I attach a kitchen sink to abs pipe?



## WalterSobcheck (Jun 10, 2006)

I am replacing the sink in my kitchen and I can't figure out how to attach the sink drain to the drain pipe itself. On the old sink it looked like the drainpipe and drain were glued together or something but I couldn't get it apart. Coming out of the wall I have 2" abs which reduces to 1.5" abs. Should I just use a peice of pvc or metal pipe from the p-trap to the drain? Or am I just missing some key step? I have looked in a few plumbing books but they do not sufficiently explain how to do it with abs.


----------



## manhattan42 (Jun 10, 2006)

You will either need to install a 1 1/2" male adapter to the ABS pipe then connect your trap arm to that with the slip joint connector, or install a rubber transition fitting to the 1 1/2" pvc pipe and the trap arm.


----------

